# How often do I bathe hatchlings?



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi I just got 2 Russian tortoise babies they will be 1 years old December 5th. I was wondering how often should I bathe them and how long should they soak?Owner told me she bathed them once a week so I just want to make sure she's right. I have a mature male I give him baths 2x a week soak for 10-15mins.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2016)

At that size, I'd soak them 2 or 3 times per week.


----------



## enzot91 (Oct 11, 2016)

I'd be soaking them every day for at least 15-20 minutes, but that's probably not totally necessary. Once a week is nowhere near enough for a baby though.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

That's what I was thinking not enough at all glad I asked to double check I bathe my adult 2x a week , for sure going to bathe babies 3x a week I also made a tortoise bath tub , got a shower mat so they won't slip and can relax and enjoy bath time Only cost me $14 to make


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 11, 2016)

enzot91 said:


> I'd be soaking them every day for at least 15-20 minutes, but that's probably not totally necessary. Once a week is nowhere near enough for a baby though.


I believe that's when their younger you have to be soaking them daily , but ya I agree they need a lot more than one bath a week because I bathe my adult 2x a week .


----------



## Fredkas (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm crazy. I bath my half year old sulcata 2times a day aprox 30min or more


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 12, 2016)

Janelle Green said:


> That's what I was thinking not enough at all glad I asked to double check I bathe my adult 2x a week , for sure going to bathe babies 3x a week I also made a tortoise bath tub , got a shower mat so they won't slip and can relax and enjoy bath time Only cost me $14 to make
> View attachment 189280


Nicely done!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 12, 2016)

Fredkas said:


> I'm crazy. I bath my half year old sulcata 2times a day aprox 30min or more



I do so during very hot Summer days.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 12, 2016)

I believe it depends on the climate. If it's the dry climate we have here (in Jordan), I'd soak him/her daily. I don't think that soaks would do any harm.

By the way, they're very sweet torts. Congrats!


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you all!


----------

